# indiano



## mayombe

Bom dia!

Tenho mais uma dúvida a ver com este tema: Como traduzem "indiano" de castelhano para português no sentido

*indiano,a*

Iadj m, ƒ 1da América colonial.,
2(emigrante) espanhol que fez fortuna na América e voltou para a Espanha

 Têm uma palavra? Por exemplo, se falamos em castelhano de "casas indianas" (coloniais???)

Beijokas


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser que o português europeu tenha um termo para isso, refiro-me àquele que voltou rico para a Espanha. Perguntei à OLivinha, que mora na Espanha, e ela também nunca ouviu. Para nós é novidade. 
Para o habitante das Américas dizemos indígena.


----------



## Carfer

Não temos e, de resto, seria estranho e muito pouco provável que tivessemos, visto que se trata duma situação especificamente espanhola. 
Temos palavra, isso sim, para a situação paralela a essa, a da pessoa que fez fortuna no Brasil e voltou para Portugal e que é ... evidentemente, '_brasileiro_'. O termo era comum nos finais do século XIX, sobretudo no Norte do país e figura inclusivamente no título dum dos romances de Camilo Castelo Branco, _'A Brasileira de Prazins'_. Hoje já não se usa nessa acepção na linguagem corrente, até porque o fenómeno que lhe estava subjacente (o regresso de pessoas enriquecidas do Brasil) desapareceu, ou melhor, deixou de ter impacto social por não ser uma situação vulgar. 
Traduzir por '_índio_' não será compreendido sem uma explicação, porque '_índio_' é o indígena americano e por '_indiano_' ainda menos, visto que indiano em português é um natural da Índia, das índias Orientais.


----------



## Mangato

De jeito paralelo ao que diz o Carfer, na Galiza tinhamos há cinquenta anos o _cubano_. Até que o Fidel _mando a parar._ Lógicamente indiano era cá_._ Lá, acho que seria_ o f. da p. do patrão espanhol._


----------



## willy2008

Nosotros decimos para cualquier colono que vino a llenarse los bolsillos a America,hacerse la America,y esa expresión quedó para cualquier persona que ganó mucho dinero(te hiciste la America!!!)


----------



## Tomby

Eu sempre ouvi chamar aos emigrantes que foram para as Américas e que voltaram enriquecidos como _americanos_ ou como _indianos_ (em menor número). Também às vezes tenho ouvido dizer erroneamente _indiano_ ao _mulato_ e ao _caboclo_. Por outro lado os descendentes de espanhóis que voltam para Espanha para morar nela são denominados como _oriundos_.
Dependendo da região espanhola se usam mais umas denominações do que outras. Na minha terrinha sempre houve pouca emigração e muita imigração.
Boa Páscoa para todos vocês!
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Vanda said:


> Pode ser que o português europeu tenha um termo para isso, refiro-me àquele que voltou rico para a Espanha. Perguntei à OLivinha, que mora na Espanha, e ela também nunca ouviu. Para nós é novidade.
> Para o habitante das Américas dizemos indígena.


Confirmo. Inclusive comentei com a Vanda que o termo deve estar já em desuso (como aponta Carfer com o que seria o termo correspondente em português europeu), porque, fala sério, hoje em dia quem sai da Europa para fazer fortuna na América?


----------



## almufadado

mayombe said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Tenho mais uma dúvida a ver com este tema: Como traduzem "indiano" de castelhano para português no sentido
> 
> *indiano,a*
> 
> Iadj m, ƒ 1da América colonial.,
> 2(emigrante) espanhol que fez fortuna na América e voltou para a Espanha



"Índio" da América colonial, no sentido de "indígena".

Para a segunda opção como é obvio não existe sinónimo.

Os Portugueses continentais, chamam às pessoas que regressaram de África aquando da descolonização "retornados", quando aos restantes não existe distinção nenhuma.

A nível pessoal, dão-se alcunhas aos Portugueses que voltaram no caso por exemplo do Brasil, é o "Brasuca", "O Joaquim Brasileiro", etc.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá amigos.

Acho que Mayombe está perguntando acerca da primeira acepção, segundo seu exemplo. A palavra faz parte do hino nacional de Guatemala, quando fala do “belo quetzal” :

_Ave indiana que vive en tu escudo,_
_paladión que protege tu suelo._
_¡Ojalá que remonte su vuelo_
_más que el cóndor y el águila real!_ 

Fora daí, nunca a ouvi deste lado do Atlântico. (Nem do outro, porque nunca fui. Rsrsrsrs )

O Priberam tem a seguinte definição:


> *indiano*
> _adj._
> 1. Relativo à Índia.
> _s. m._
> 2. Natural da Índia.


Para mim, é a mesma que em espanhol, só que a gente a usa mais para as Índias Orientais.

Abraços.


----------



## mayombe

Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas. Acho que é uma palavra bem difícil de traduzir por ser um "falso amigo" com o português e por ter a ver com factos históricos diferentes nos dois Estados. 

Beijokas


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Confirmo. Inclusive comentei com a Vanda que o termo deve estar já em desuso (como aponta Carfer com o que seria o termo correspondente em português europeu), porque, fala sério, hoje em dia quem sai da Europa para fazer fortuna na América?


Sim, tá certa, (como sempre) a Oli. O termo já se teria esquecido se não fosse pelas casas de indiano que ainda ficam em pé. Era costume que aqueles que tinham sucesso na emigração e voltavam ricões, mandassem fazer uma quinta na sua aldeia de origem para enveja dos mais, e para mostrar assim seu trunfo. Estas quintas de estilo modernista, datam a maioria dos primeiros anos do século XX. Se percorresem a beira do Cantábrico olhariam inúmeras construções de* indiano*

indiano  no centro casa de indiano, a foto da esquerda é a praia das catedrais 

Cumprimentos


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Sim, tá certa, (como sempre) a Oli. O termo já se teria esquecido se não fosse pelas casas de indiano que ainda ficam em pé. Era costume que aqueles que tinham sucesso na emigração e voltavam ricões, mandassem fazer uma quinta na sua aldeia de origem para *inveja *dos *de*mais, e para mostrar assim seu trunfo. Estas quintas de estilo modernista, datam a maioria dos primeiros anos do século XX. Se percorresem a beira do Cantábrico olhariam inúmeras construções de* indiano*
> 
> indiano  no centro casa de indiano, a foto da esquerda é a praia das catedrais
> 
> Cumprimentos



Não quero parecer pedante, mas para é só para ajudar!

Possivelmente você deve ter confundido o *en *de envidia com o *in *de inveja.

abraços


----------



## Tomby

brasileirinho said:


> Não quero parecer pedante, mas para é só para ajudar!
> 
> Possivelmente você deve ter confundido o *en *de envidia com o *in *de inveja.
> 
> abraços


Na minha opinião, acho que nosso colega, refere-se à "_admiração dos vizinhos_".
A propósito, a praça da aldeia dos meus avôs chama-se "México" graças a um _americano_ que emigrou pobre para o mencionado país e voltou milionário a Espanha. Ele pagou a reconstrução da praça toda em agradecimento ao país onde se enriqueceu.
 Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

brasileirinho said:


> Não quero parecer pedante, mas para é só para ajudar!
> 
> Possivelmente você deve ter confundido o *en *de envidia com o *in *de inveja.
> 
> abraços


 
Tem ração. Novamente o galego me traiu. Não, não foi o *en* de envidia, foi o *en* de *envexa.  *Obrigado


----------

